
Screens are killing your eyeballs, and now we know how - prostoalex
https://www.popsci.com/screens-killing-eyes-blue-light
======
sp332
Better article and some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17724995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17724995)

Bottom line, the antioxidant alpha tocopherol repairs the damage. This only
affects people with low levels, most likely due to aging. Also it's not clear
how bright the blue light was that caused damage in the experiment.

